# is there a way?



## corazon (Jan 7, 2006)

Is there a way to view all posts of the last 24 hours without having to sign out?  Thanks!


----------



## Alix (Jan 7, 2006)

Go to Quick Links and you can click on either Todays Posts or New Posts, either of those should work.


----------



## corazon (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks so much Alix!  I do click on new posts regularly but sometimes I miss things and can't find them later on.  Todays posts works just great!


----------

